# 11 Tons Of Water And "Special Container" Used To Extinguish Burning Tesla In Austria



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.zerohedge.com/energy/11...ntainer-used-extinguish-burning-tesla-austria


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

And who had to pay for that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/energy/11...ntainer-used-extinguish-burning-tesla-austria


They Burn good !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> They Burn good !


Kinda looks like a magnesium fire.

We had a full size 4x4 bronco catch fire once at one of the yards. The transfer case was magnesium. We poured and poured water on it. It took a loooooooong time to put out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Kinda looks like a magnesium fire.
> 
> We had a full size 4x4 bronco catch fire once at one of the yards. The transfer case was magnesium. We poured and poured water on it. It took a loooooooong time to put out.


Magnesium creates its own oxygen when burning.
Nothing puts it out.

Navy fire control is to place a box of sand below the deck the magnesium is burning on.
( helicopters used by Navy have Magnesium in landing gear)

A magnesium fire on a ship will burn through iron decks until it reaches the hull.
Then it will burn through hull.

A box of sand will contain it.
Sand can be placed in box.

A box of sand is a " Special Container".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Magnesium creates its own oxygen when burning.
> Nothing puts it out.
> 
> Navy fire control is to place a box of sand below the deck the magnesium is burning on.
> ...


In our case the transfer case probly just disintegrated then. I think the transmission was aluminum. When we realized it wouldn't go out we concentrated on keeping the rest of the vehicle wet.

We had a fire at one of the yards that burned for 30+ hours. They wound up bringing in a military foam truck from two hours away to put it out.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I suppose a roll-off dumpster with a foot or two of sand at the bottom would work too.

It'd be like a giant kitty liter box.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Back in the day we would have a "Block Party" when a old VW engine case (block) was done with. 
Throw it in a bon fire and watch the magnesium burn.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Iann said:


> Back in the day we would have a "Block Party" when a old VW engine case (block) was done with.
> Throw it in a bon fire and watch the magnesium burn.


I heard about those being held at the beach, "back in the day". Nowadays you can't even hardly burn a cigarrette.

We had probly a couple hundred thousand VW engine cases or more, that we couldn't get rid of so they kept piling them up.

In the early 90s we were scrapping around a 500 VWs a month. Then I found a rebuilder and I started selling them as engine cores.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> I heard about those being held at the beach, "back in the day". Nowadays you can't even hardly burn a cigarrette.
> 
> We had probly a couple hundred thousand VW engine cases or more, that we couldn't get rid of so they kept piling them up.
> 
> In the early 90s we were scrapping around a 500 VWs a month. Then I found a rebuilder and I started selling them as engine cores.


A couple hundred thousand??!! Where were they being stored? That sounds like the entire CA inventory.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

goneubering said:


> A couple hundred thousand??!! Where were they being stored? That sounds like the entire CA inventory.


I worked at a pretty big autowrecker. They had been pulling them and storing them for 15-20 years. At the time, they were scrapping about 25,000 cars a month.

When I first started selling, one of every ten import cars was a VW bug.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> And who had to pay for that?


Who else? The taxpayers.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Iann said:


> Back in the day we would have a "Block Party" when a old VW engine case (block) was done with.
> Throw it in a bon fire and watch the magnesium burn.


How Lucky for the environment ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

So tsla makes about 400k cars/ year vs 9 million/year for Toyota ?
Imagine tsla problems once they get to 9 million per year ? Tsla sales slowing also, with huge debt overhang


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Water intensifies the lithium reaction, use a proper extinguisher.


----------

